# 06 coolant leak



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

seems my plastic radiator end tank has a small leak near the top..I DONT wanna buy a new radiator. Any suggestions? what have people done in the past w this same issue? maybe some JB weld...just tryin to find my options before I go dumbing cash. thnx


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Epoxy or Jb weld.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With all of the heat and cold cycles I wouldn't expect any kind of glue/JB weld to last.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On a good note radiators are cheap and easy to put in. Under $200 with lifetime warranty and under a hour to install.


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried the JB weld and good 3M epoxy on mine. Both held water for about a day, then back to leaking. The crack is a weak spot that allows the tank to expand/balloon even under normal temps and pressures. The epoxy/JB wont hold.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

offroadfury6 said:


> seems my plastic radiator end tank has a small leak near the top..I DONT wanna buy a new radiator. Any suggestions? what have people done in the past w this same issue? maybe some JB weld...just tryin to find my options before I go dumbing cash. thnx


With emphasis "near the top." Near the top enough where there is leaking? I'd NOT patch the bottom of the tank. If you want it right, replace it. Near the top I'd try a patch but I'd resign myself to expecting to get a new one.

Know anyone that has fiberglass patch? If so try that.


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

under $200? Autozone is the only place I can find who can order me the part and they want $316. no oreillys or advance...I dare not call stealership. ok, just wondering if that issue was repairable.. guess ill look into a whole replacement


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA Part: NR CU2987 $227.00.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You should be able to find a Silla one for about $150. That's what I got. No issues with it.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

PM me and I can even send you a discount code good for this week only.


----------



## Johnnyhotsauce (Apr 9, 2013)

*Radiator*

I found a SILLA brand radiator on e-bay had it overnighted and installed it in less than 2hrs last Saturday. Do yourself and your engine a favor and just replace it. Don't mess around with any stop leak stuff.


----------

